# Egg share Centre for life Newcastle



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls

just wanting to know if anyone has any experience or info of egg share at CFL. I have sent off for information pack today.

but would be good to talk to anyone who is also here

natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Natalie

I'm not sure about egg share @ CFL - I looked into it earlier this yr but could only find out that they pd about £1000 towards tx.

I'm with LWC Darlington and am having e/t tomorrow

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi joanne

good luck for tomorrow have everything crossed


i rang them up they do 

eggs share for research - you get 1500 off your tx

and egg share with another couple. you have to pay for consultation and drugs only.


how has it been at darlington any info would be fab, and what are there costs 

natalie  xxxxxxx

ps let me know how you get on xx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Darlington are fantastic - wish I'd known CFL did egg share 'cos it's closer(I'm in Sunderland) plus don't drive so relying on partner to have time off to get there.

Saying that I cannot fault LWC - give them a ring - if you attend open evening you normally get free consultation.

We went to open event beginning of July and hopefully I'll find out if it works in 2wks so really quick!  My tx was delayed for a month aswell so would have been last month.

We have paid £1325 altogther and that inc money for ICSI tx and taking embryos to Blastocyst.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Nat

Theres an open evening at LWC Darlington this Thursday, give them a ring??

Pigloo


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Pigloo



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi girls 

rang darlington today, chatted to a fantastic lady who was very help full - cant make open evening tomorrow next one is jan.
but nurse offered me a free consultation next week so am now booked up for that. so that has already saved me almost 400 as would have had to pay that at CFL. 

ive been looking at there sats which are 33% for egg donors 30% i think for just normal ivf which is better compared to cfls 24%

couldn't find darling ton on hfea just got there sats from there own site. anyone know why i cant get it up on hfea .

Joanne how did et go hope all is well meant to ask is this ur 1st time egg share fingers crossed for you hun


natalie xxxxx


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Natalie

Yes this is my 1st egg share.  Great news that they giving you free consultation!

Normally DP gives semen sample and you get blood test at that app?  Do you know if you are having those tests?

Joanne#


xx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

not sure she is sending info pack out in the post with all the details. so  I'm sure it should say. Also she said the consultation may be a few hours !!! seemed rather long so maybe they will do that.

just a few questions if you don't mind

did u use nasal spray for DR

how many eggs did you get and how many couples did you share with ( obviously depending on how many eggs ) will they share them with more than one couple - do u have a say in this.

did your GP do any of your blood tests for you if so which ones and how much did it save u 
hope your resting up and the 2ww hurries along do u have anything planned to  take your mind off things xxx 

h


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Consultation was 'bout 2hrs but that included time for dp to do semen sample and I had a blood test. They will give you price for those.  Think it was maybe £80 or £90 each.

D/reg was suprefact injections.  You put on your form how many ladies you would share with.  I also got asked after e/c because i had enough.

We got some tests done at GUM clinic think that saved 'bout £90.  Gp's was a fight - they could only do 1 or 2 of the tests but in end just got them all done at clinic.

Anything else just ask



Joanne

xx


----------

